# new cardiac cath codes for 2011



## manda12 (Jan 13, 2011)

i am still having trouble figuring out these new codes. Does anyone have a list of the new codes matched up to what it would be with the old codes? if you do could you please send me a copy at amanda.solomon@jax.ufl.edu. any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks everyone.


----------



## s.greene.cpc (Jan 14, 2011)

*New CPT's 2011*

there is a chart in CPT Changes 2011 - Insiders View. It was pretty helpful.


----------



## manda12 (Jan 14, 2011)

do you know where i can find that book?


----------

